# New mosses from Singapore



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

I did some searching here and turned up very little on direct imported mosses from Singapore, so I bought (4) variety last week and had them shipped to me here in Portland, OR. They arrived today...

This was the shippment

Trichio??
Star Moss, species???
Fissidens sp
Weeping Moss, Vesicularia ferriei
Has anyone had experience with the Tricho or Star Moss? The Star Moss was the whole reason for me making the order. What is this moss' true species name?

The package:










The contents:










and,










The mosses all looked nice and green in their bags


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

My moss to drift wood binding begins:










Using 6lb mono filament line, because that's what's on my fishing reel + I don't wanna let it get away!

Fissidens:










The Star Moss:










The Tricho:


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

...and into the tank they go! The Tricho:










Weeping Moss










and the Fissidens


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

All of my shrimp are all over them... Yummy!


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

The star moss is probably Hyophila involuta. It's sometimes called cement moss because it can often be found growing on cement walls. It's not a true aquatic and I've seen lots of accounts of it dying in people's tanks.

I'm not sure what the "Tricho" moss is, but it looks like it might be terrestrial, as well.

However, lots of mosses we keep in our aquariums are not true aquatics, so you may be able to keep them alive. They may even flourish if you have particularly ideal water conditions. 

The other two, though, are true aquatics. Fissidens fontanus is native to North America; you could probably find some growing not too far outside of Portland, so importing it from Singapore may have been a roundabout way of obtaining it. However, it's very pretty once it adjusts to your tank and starts growing in. I think you'll like it a lot.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

So your mosses arrived in a satisfactory condition, as I understand it from your post.

For how many days the package was in transition from Singapore?

I'm interested because I just ordered several plants from Malaysia wondering in what shape they will arrive.


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

edwardn said:


> For how many days the package was in transition from Singapore?


8 days... Time will tell if it makes it.


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

tundrafour said:


> ...you could probably find some growing not too far outside of Portland, so importing it from Singapore may have been a roundabout way of obtaining it.


I have heard this, but with current water temps in the 30's, I did mot want to wait till the great thawing...

Thanks for the reply on the "Star Moss" too- I'll look into it, and report it's condition as time goes on.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I read that there were some people who tried growing star moss in more alkaline waters and it did fine(or maybe it was a high Kh-i don't know if there's a difference). They alluded to that being the reason why the moss grows submerged when it's on concrete. But this was all what someone else wrote, so I can't say if its fact or not. 

Scouter


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

That's very interesting.

Here's the actual species name (via seller)










Surely someone has had experience on APC with this????

Also, want to share this INSANE(100+) moss pics link: http://www.andrewspink.nl/mosses/thumbnails.htm

Fav here


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Holy crap!!! That is the most amazing moss I ever laid eyes on! Where could one get this moss?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

dj2606 said:


> Holy crap!!! That is the most amazing moss I ever laid eyes on! Where could one get this moss?


Better yet, is it really aquatic?


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Doesn't matter. I will put it by a window if it's not.


----------



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

That red moss is just a species of Sphagnum. The same thing that when decomposing forms the Sphagnmum peat moss so widely used for cultivating plants or storing killie eggs. It won't grow underwater but will do ok in a pot standing in a water tray in the window.

Regards,

Sebastian


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Your star moss is cement moss and is NOT an aquatic moss.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You should at least try some of it submerged and see what happens with the two that are terrestrial. I've tried two different terrestrial mosses the past year that I found locally and they both survived underwater (after some browning-out, acclimating, regrowing submersed... ) . Neither one was very attractive when compared to the more common aquatic mosses, and both look very different from teh emerged forms, but they did at least live and grow submersed.

It's worth a shot.

-Dave


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

will5 said:


> Your star moss is cement moss and is NOT an aquatic moss.


This seems to be the consensus...

The Tricho looks pretty good and appears to be growing, as do the weeping moss and he fissidens.

Thanks will5


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> You should at least try some of it submerged and see what happens with the two that are terrestrial. I've tried two different terrestrial mosses the past year that I found locally and they both survived underwater (after some browning-out, acclimating, regrowing submersed... ) . Neither one was very attractive when compared to the more common aquatic mosses, and both look very different from teh emerged forms, but they did at least live and grow submersed.
> 
> It's worth a shot.
> 
> -Dave


Dave - I could not agree more. I have them spread out into (2) tanks now, and just need one to really start growing. Still looking good.


----------



## BradH (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm interested to see how these mossed do.


----------



## yosko (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Shauno,
Tortula Ruralis can grow submersed but Tricho don't can grow in water
In the picture there is my nano tank with Star moss (Tortula Ruralis)


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

yosko said:


> Hi Shauno,
> Tortula Ruralis can grow submersed but Tricho don't can grow in water (Tortula Ruralis)


Cool pics yosko! That moss looks pretty sweet. How you did it take for you to notice growth??

The Tricho I received looks to be growing underwater. I'll take some pics and post.

Thanks,

Shauno


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

Not a great pics, but you can see what I am talking about: Tricho

















Here's the fissidens









Some star moss... looking pretty good so far


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

That star moss looks great. I wouldnt mind taking some off of your hands as soon as it settles in and you have some extra.


----------



## yosko (Mar 7, 2006)

> How you did it take for you to notice growth??


Star moss moss grows easily.I fertilized with Excel Seachem and Trace Seachem one time per week(very small quantity)and change water one time a week.My tank is 10 liters(2,64 gal US).Now in my tank I have others plants


> The Tricho I received looks to be growing underwater


I bought Tricho for my 25 liters tank(from AQmagic) but It died in two months...I hope you are luckier with this moss
In the picture there is my unfortunate tank with Tricho.

Rgs,
Paolo


----------



## yosko (Mar 7, 2006)

This is a kind of Tricho that I taken in my garden.It is the same of Aqmagic picture(very similar)
Rgs,
Paolo


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

> bsmith782: I wouldnt mind taking some off of your hands...


You got it. I'll have plenty of extra - if it continues to grow as it has been.



> yosko: My tank is 10 liters(2,64 gal US)


Very cool small aquarium! Nicely done.



> yosko: This is a kind of Tricho that I taken in my garden


That looks to be the same moss for sure. Very nice. Have you tried it again?
Do you think that your small aquarium (greater fluctuations: temp, pH, etc, etc...) had anything to do with your moss loss?

Also, what is the very tiny grass that you have in your 10liter tank?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Cool just send me a pm when you have it.


----------



## yosko (Mar 7, 2006)

> Shauno:Very cool small aquarium! Nicely done.


Thanks!


> Shauno:That looks to be the same moss for sure. Very nice. Have you tried it again?
> Do you think that your small aquarium (greater fluctuations: temp, pH, etc, etc...) had anything to do with your moss loss?
> Also, what is the very tiny grass that you have in your 10liter tank?


No,I didn't try it again
In 10 liter tank I grown a small portions of Tricho but it didn't grow.In 10 liter tank I had these values:
Temp.18 to 23°C in winter(without thermostat)23 to 27°C in summer
Ph 6.8/7
CO2 all day(24h/24)
GH 10
KH 5
NO2 not
NO3 2,5/5
I used aquaRO more Equilibrium and Alkaline buffer Seachem for partial change water
Fishes:4 Rasbora galaxy;4 shrimps Caridinia japonica
Tiny grass was Eleocharis Vivipara

I suggest you cut often the 'Star moss' because it becomes black(rotten) at the bottom(important:cut always on the green parts)

Rgs,
Paolo


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Please let us know hwo they do. I'm especially interested in the "Tricho" - there wa a thread about it here some time ago - no really clear consensus as to whether or not it was aquatic...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...19-anyone-had-any-experience-weird-plant.html


----------



## yosko (Mar 7, 2006)

Really I do not know why AQmagic sells Tricio...Every kind of Plagiomnium don't can grow submersed or it is very difficult!

Rgs,
Paolo


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but this is the thread Aquaticmagic referred to me after I complain the Tricho I got from them.

I attached my "Tricho" picture. Could people who has experience with it tell me if I am getting the right plant? It does NOT look like Tricho at all in my eyes. It has some niddle leaves rather than a bit of flat round leaves.


----------

